
Objective-See – Free OS X Security Tools - Gys
https://objective-see.com/products.html
======
Gys
As referred to in the article [0] submitted to HN here [1]

    
    
        [0] http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33798303
        [1] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10015387

